# pics of 98 or similar chevy 1500 of truck mount



## CooJer02 (Feb 2, 2010)

I was wondering if someone would post some pics up close of a unimount mount on a 95-98 k1500 4x4 front, side and any other angles it would be greatly appreciated!!!! I am making a mount to fit my 7/6 western pro plow.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Here's what I could get with my truck in the driveway. I'll see if I can get better ones when my truck is on the lift at a friends house to work on my wheel speed sensors for the ABS.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

More.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

http://westernplows.com/pdf/13681_103103.pdf

I will try to take pictures too over the next couple days. Can't see the inside of the frame though, and there are plates in there as well-you can see them in the diagrams.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

Mark it looks like your frame is bent and you are missing a couple bolts.....


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I will have to get a pic of one of the two mounts we have. They are a little different than the one shown.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

jb1390;987177 said:


> Mark it looks like your frame is bent and you are missing a couple bolts.....


I'm sure it's bent. Both the plow frame and the truck frame. It's what happens when you get backed into by one of these: (Not the actual truck, very similar though)


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

that sux-I guess it is better that you had the plow on there than if it was the front of your truck though. 

On another note-I have the same tires on my truck-how do you like them? I think they do ok plowing but suck in the mud, but that may be that my truck is just heavy. I got them to increase fuel mileage over my BFG all terrains, but they didn't change it at all.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

jb1390;987205 said:


> that sux-I guess it is better that you had the plow on there than if it was the front of your truck though.
> 
> On another note-I have the same tires on my truck-how do you like them? I think they do ok plowing but suck in the mud, but that may be that my truck is just heavy. I got them to increase fuel mileage over my BFG all terrains, but they didn't change it at all.


I don't like the tires at all. They are 285's and no matter how much weight I had in the bed I always seemed to have traction issues with them. Now that they are about 90% wore down it's like plowing with drag radials. I won't buy them again.


----------



## CooJer02 (Feb 2, 2010)

thanks to everyone with all the pics and replies!! I needed the pics so my buddy could fab me one up! If antone has more pics send em.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Here is the mount on our 90 chevy 2500. It is different than the first guys mount, but 88-98 1500 and 2500 frames are the same.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

The way that mounts to the frame looks much more like the Boss RT3 mount I had.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

It sure does look like that boss mount. We have two of these mounts that bolt up the same way. They are factory western mounts though.


----------



## atrak99 (Sep 13, 2008)

I've got frame issues as well, and wonder what you guys think about em'. I've got a 99 Silverado 2500 5.7L with 71k. I use a Meyer 7.5 and do residential and minimal comm. The Ohio salt's been real bad to'er. The front of my rails have rotted out, and the pressure of plowing on the mount has pulled the bottoms out, lowered my bumper, and I think even the mount's "support rails" that run at a 45deg are bowed a little. I've been pointed to a frame shop who told me $800-$1000- over the phone, but I might get it in there, and they might not even know what to do. Do you guys?


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

Find a junkyard truck and cut the front of the frame off and weld it in there-that is a mess. I would fix it myself if it were mine by removing the plow frame, bending everything back, weld the cracks and then reinforce it with 1/8" to 3/16" stainless after the frame underneath has been painted. if you do get it fixed-use Fluid Film or oil to keep that from happening again.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Wow, that frame looks tough for a 99.

I found a cheaper solution to your problem.

Might be a bit late though.


----------



## atrak99 (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah, good idea- MARK. I'll be sure and remember that. 
Anywho, I've oil bathed er' since I've had er'- only about 3 years now, and didn't really catch the problem till... this past summer? But after a big seasonal account last year, she's in need of frame repair. Damn shame. I want to put the plow on my '91 K3500 6.2 diesel, but the meyer site says a swap isn't possible. Are there serial numbers on the mount? I wanna double check.
Also, even after replacing the pittman and idler and gettin er alligned, I get vibe on the highway, and it seems to coming from the front left. That side's sway bar bushing needs replaced, but how much will that even come into play? I don't know if the torsion bars need attention... but over bumps, its more of a rigid jolt than I'd like. I'm using Ranchos I put on myself. They're more rigid- that's for sure. Money, money, money.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

Is your 99 the obs (old body style)? If it is, the frames should swap easily from one to the other.


----------



## atrak99 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sure is. They told me it was a "late model '98" but considered a '99. It's got an 8' bed, and an ext cab, so she's long. The sierra's got a dump on er, but a reg cab. -I haven't measured though. 
So, you would cut off the rusted portion, or leave it and reinforce it. I know it won't weld if it's too rotted, but cutting OFF the rust means I'll have to be exact with my measurements for replacement sections, and- well, it'll be a project.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I would say part the truck out and get a different one without frame rot.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

Getting a different truck would be the easiest-is it rusted behind any suspension attachment points? I don't think the frames changed until they changed the body style-so it should bolt right up to your 1991. As far as just reinforcing what is there I think we would need more pics to be able to offer a semi educated opinion.


----------



## atrak99 (Sep 13, 2008)

Not in the cards. I'll post some pics here soon. Good to know that plow'll swap, though. I heard a torch isn't necessary for removing rusted mounts. Just PB, a ball peen, time and patience.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

By the looks of your frame I don't think there is a bolt on your truck that is going to come off without a torch. That does not look safe to drive let alone plow with. You are asking for trouble.


----------

